# Electrinic Track Cleaning



## Joe Rampolla (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Folks,
 
    Does anyone here use electronic track cleaning, like the Relco or Gaugemaster unit on their standard DC layout?  I have been fascinated by the concept but have heard mixed reviews.
 
Thanks!
 
Take care, Joe.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the Relco and Gaugemaster on my Z scale. I'm guessing that you would need a much "heftier" unit to penetrate the oxide on G scale brass. They work well on Z scale. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe Rampolla (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Greg.

Thanks for the reply! Have you ever had motor issues or track pitting from using these devices? 

Thanks!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, but in Z scale, you need a microscope to see if there was pitting... I have never heard of motor issues. 

They even have a unit that is supposedly compatible with DCC... 

The units I have pass the power through them, so I don't know if they would pass the voltage and current required on G scale. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe Rampolla (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Folks,

There is a circuit by Peter J Thorne for building one, so I guess that it could be beefed-up for a little more power for G scale if you have some electrical expertise. Fascinating idea!
(Sorry, I just noticed that I spelled electronic "electrinic" in the subject heading.)








Take care, Joe.


----------



## Joe Rampolla (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Folks,
The Gaugemaster electronic track cleaner package (from a pdf) says that the unit is for a maximum of 12 VDC at 1 Amp. So I gather that does exclude most S, O and G scale.
Take care, Joe.


----------

